

Android L is for lockdown - bloody0815
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-l-lockdown/

======
ericfrederich
Interesting coincidence that the Nexus phones have always been affordable
until the new Nexus 6 which will ship with Android 5.0

Is this because Google thinks they can charge a premium for an unlockable
bootloader when other Android 5.0 devices will likely be much much harder to
root?

~~~
bookwormAT
I highly doubt that the very few people who root their phones are the focus of
Google's business plan regarding smart phones.

------
number_six
Glad I've got the "unlockable" (for now) nexus 5!

~~~
ericfrederich
Your bootloader should continue to be unlockable. From an unlocked bootloader
you can flash (or just boot without flashing) a custom recovery. From recovery
you can give yourself root (with a custom kernel if needed)

